# Anyone experience with Alpha Pharma?



## yomah (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey Guys

I finally found a source which delivers in stealth packaging. In my small country are just not many source options, as wer not in the euro-zone. And the customs is a pain in the ass. Friend of mine Paid arround 1000 USD fine as they opened his package. I havent found any reviews on the shop, can i ask here, or is it forbidden?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah go ahead and ask.


----------



## yomah (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow okay, i didnt expect that. In most forums its forbidden, but i guess uncencosred stands for something. Looks like a place to stay.

The steroid shop is: qualitystack.net I have to admit, i allready ordered as I was getting no information at all and cudnt ask in most forums so i said f*ck it.

Maybe anyone can calm my sould down and post about a successfull buy on that shop.


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 11, 2017)

You already order so you tell us


----------



## yomah (Mar 11, 2017)

Well it has obviously not arrived yet and it takes at least 2 weeks for the money to arrive and for them to send it. Hard to wait but i must


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have never used them or in that madder never used any type from a online source/website ! Wouldn't you think that to get legit gear is to go to the doc ? And if not the doc to find a trusted source ? Just a thought , now to me I would also think that buying anything from the old Inter web would just be to simple ! Think about it , if you have to get a prescription for something why the hell would they just sell the same thing on a website ? Think about it !!! I would never ever ever ever pin something from some bullshit site , I get that your such in a rush to get it ! Is this your first cycle ? Idk man just my opinion on it , all I can say is get it (if it even shows up) pin it wait a couple weeks and get tested !! If I had no source I would rather not do anything who the f@#* knows what your putting in your body man !! For some people it takes years to find a trusted source ! To be honest it's not something you should just jump into anyways , slow down and think about what your really doing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2017)

Crap shoot. There is like zero info on google. Only stuff to come up is their site and this thread that's it.

Curious why you rushed into sending them your money? This isn't for a life threatening disease. Did someone tell you they are good? 

I would bet their shit is garbage.


----------



## yomah (Mar 12, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Crap shoot. There is like zero info on google. Only stuff to come up is their site and this thread that's it.
> 
> Curious why you rushed into sending them your money? This isn't for a life threatening disease. Did someone tell you they are good?
> 
> I would bet their shit is garbage.



Youngblood1984 we willknow more soon. Dont be so freaking negative jesus.

Chill out. I ordered some parabolin and testoviron. Alpha Pharma can be tested online so ill know and tetsoviron ill make some pics, then we know more. Everything else is speculation. Like your post. Dont be pesimistic.


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 12, 2017)

Dang dude. Come on here asking advice then get pissy with the guys that try to give you advice or help with your situation? That's not very nice. So it's gonna take 2 weeks just for the money to get there? Or they're saying a 2 week TA? In the future don't leap before you look. Asking questions about a website or sources legitimacy after you've sent funds is kinda back asswards.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2017)

I have absolutely had it with these disrespectful punk ass fukksticks.  Not tolerating this shit anymore.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 26, 2017)

Why did you ban me? I just asked not to be negative. Anyway, for anyone who is interested in stealth packaging (iam just trying to help after all), my stuff came. Testoviron looks real and the Alpha Pharma Parabolin code was correct. Here are the images i just made:


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Aoutest (Mar 27, 2017)

Dang! I checked out that site. Those prices..... Good-ness! Didn't know people paid that kind of money for AAS.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Lol, thats about 50% of what i pay here in my little small ass rich country. Its a pain in the ass. Sources here want 120-160 (~in Dollars) for one f* vial!


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> Dang! I checked out that site. Those prices..... Good-ness! Didn't know people paid that kind of money for AAS.



Ahaha! I just looked too. What kind of idiot pays that much for gear? Wow, Alpha Pharmacy seems like a real rip-off.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 28, 2017)

Online steroid buyers think that if the price is really high then that is the place to buy.

Thinking the cheaper prices are the scam sites and the higher prices mean's more reliable.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> People think that if the price is really high then that is the place to buy when it comes to steroid source websites.
> 
> Thinking the cheaper prices are the scam sites and the higher prices mean's more reliable.



I need stealth packaging and i guess thats a part of the costs. Like i said here i pay double the price. That site is actually cheap for me. And what the **** should i do with cheap prices when it doesnt get trough the customs and i get a 2'000 fine.


----------



## Chicago712 (Aug 7, 2017)

A good friend who's been selling gear gets alpha, Kalpa, and the Iranian brand that starts with an A can't remember but it has always been great but like mentioned he taxes about 100 a 10ml or 10 amps. 

Being on TRT I usually only buy orals or tren e , tri tren or other compounds that I really want to be dosed correctly... if I'm running more test than my 200mg a week, I'll just run someone else's home brew  because I wouldn't doubt if it's underd


----------



## sctxms (Aug 23, 2017)

There seems to be several sites with that name I wonder how u know which one is the legit one?


----------



## sctxms (Aug 23, 2017)

from google


----------

